# oceanic-biocube?



## pbpro9118 (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.petco.com/product/106669...eanic BioCube Aquarium-106669#description-tab

saw this and kind of liked the reviews. i have 2 freshwater tanks now im looking to start a salt water... does anyone have an experience with it?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy another Reefer.

That looks at is set up a lot like my D&D 24g nano.

if it is like it then it the best tank EVER........

yoy could look on aquabid for a second hand one as they are a LOT cheaper on those sites, i got mine for £30 scratch free.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What types of fish do you have in mind? It's a good bio-cube, but most iconic SW fish need a larger tank.

Welcome to FF and the SW side!!!


----------



## pbpro9118 (Mar 14, 2011)

well i have a 55gal and 10 gallon fresh already set up i have had for while..

im looking into a saltwater tank now, just researching so idk what types of fish or anything just yet


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's a lot more fun to build a tank around fish than select fish based on the tank size. Bigger is better!


----------



## pbpro9118 (Mar 14, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> It's a lot more fun to build a tank around fish than select fish based on the tank size. Bigger is better!


what are some good saltwater fish to have i have never owned a saltwater tank so i would have no clue


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

There are so many types of fish that are available in the hobby that may be considered good to have and suited for a 29gal biocube (damsels, clownfish, dottybacks, gramma's, firefish, gobies, blennies, etc). Marine tanks are typically stocked more lightly than freshwater tanks quantity wise you wouldn't put that many fish in the tank.

Are there any kinds of fish that you are particularly interested in?

I have a 29gal biocube but only have corals in it, no fish. BioCubes are okay set I guess. The stock lighting isn't sufficient enough to keep certain corals, but it will support several beginner coral types.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Check live aquaria for fish that you like. You'll quickly see why you'll want a larger tank.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Softies like mushrooms, zooas, star polyp, buttons some leathers do great under the stock lighting. 3 -4 fish is about all you can cram in along with a few small inverts snails hermits a shrimp. I love my biocube BUT the fans SUCK! Look to replace them in the first 4-6 months. I need to replace mine AGAIN! they make horrible noises & go out after not too long be shure to use a good brand. I used an off brand with a higher air flow rate & here I am am again but not this time I'm going to get good ones.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I seen this too... but, like others said. If i'ma go and dump a bunch of money on SW. Then I'ma go all out... So I can get all the fish I LIKE and not just building around the tank


----------

